# Crysis 1 very high temperatures on HD 7770



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2013)

my GPU's temperatures reach 86 C, everytime i play crysis.. Soon after artefacts develop on the screen and the game freezes.. Is it a problem with my GPU ?? This does not occur with any other games (skyrim, ACR) ..
Should I send it for RMA ?? I just got the card last week
PS : I havent oced it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2013)

Make sure you are using the latest (beta) drivers. What are the temps of other components?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2013)

Yes im using the latest "stable" drivers..
my CPU is around 50 C 
while HDD is  55 C
Im gonna attach 2 80 mm fans to my cabinet.. to see if it changes anything ( right now i only have 1 exhaust)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes im using the latest "stable" drivers..
> my CPU is around 50 C
> while HDD is  55 C
> Im gonna attach 2 80 mm fans to my cabinet.. to see if it changes anything ( right now i only have 1 exhaust)


HDD at 55 C is high IMO. I live in Jodhpur where temps are 45 C most of the time and my HDD has never reached 45 C (it reached 44 C once though ). try playng crysis with cabinet fully open, i.e.; both side panels removed and system lying below ceiling fan. If it works, that means it's air circulation problem.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2013)

If i manually set the fan to 100%, is there any risk of damage or malfunction ? I mean GPU fan ofcourse...
Anyway, my cabinet sucks.. I attached a cabinet fan, now temp are reduced down a bit.. and when i set the fan to 100%, max temp is now 74c


----------



## Jripper (May 13, 2013)

Thats strange. My 6850 reaches 72-73 max while playing crysis1. What about other games? They give similar results too?


----------



## TechnoHolic (May 13, 2013)

Played crysis 1 with medium settings on my fanless crap card, never exceeds 65c. And be carefull about HDD. High temps can damage it.


----------



## rst (May 13, 2013)

Some time my GPU temperature becomes 80-90 C (metro 2033,l.A Noire)
but i didn't get "game freezes" problem


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Thats strange. My 6850 reaches 72-73 max while playing crysis1. What about other games? They give similar results too?



nope.. skyrim stays at 65C at ultra, ACR even below that..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 13, 2013)

Crysis 1 is one heavy **** for any machine. 55 Deg for HDD is really HOT. My SSD stays at 38 Deg while HDD hovers around 42-44 Deg when ambient is around 37 Deg. I think there is problem with Air Flow Path and Directivity.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2013)

but still the game should not show artifacts and artifacts generally causes due to improper OC .. when I tested with gpu OC some games tend to run fine and some showed artifact and sometime this can happen with factory OCed cards too so Op should run his card at stock clock speed first or check with some gpu heavy games like BF3 or Crysis 3. Also Op needs to make sure his cpu is not overheating as with HDD temps as high as 55c I suspect there's a fat chance for cpu overheating due to bad air flow .. @ Op - use hwinfo/hwmonitor efore running crysis and keep it running on the background and it will log the max temps ..post the screenshot here also ia screenshot of the gpu-z.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 14, 2013)

Hey i have a 7770 and it never went above 60¤c when i played crysis 2. How much old your hdd is? It might be the cause for freezing. Change your cabinet.

Hey i have a 7770 and it never went above 60¤c when i played crysis 2. How much old your hdd is? It might be the cause for freezing. Change your cabinet.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> but still the game should not show artifacts and artifacts generally causes due to improper OC .. when I tested with gpu OC some games tend to run fine and some showed artifact and sometime this can happen with factory OCed cards too so Op should run his card at stock clock speed first or check with some gpu heavy games like BF3 or Crysis 3. Also Op needs to make sure his cpu is not overheating as with HDD temps as high as 55c I suspect there's a fat chance for cpu overheating due to bad air flow .. @ Op - use hwinfo/hwmonitor efore running crysis and keep it running on the background and it will log the max temps ..post the screenshot here also ia screenshot of the gpu-z.



i didnt OC my card.. its running at stock 1125/1000 mhz clock speeds
posting screenshot right now

anyways, my problem is fixed everytime i set the fan speed  to 100%..
will there be any malfunctions if i manually adjust fan speed ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 14, 2013)

^^my fan runs at 30% idle and 48% at load

^^my fan runs at 30% idle and 48% at load


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2013)

Idle 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/10507d1368515676-crysis-1-very-high-temperatures-hd-7770-idle.png

Load when fan speed is 100%
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/10508d1368515680-crysis-1-very-high-temperatures-hd-7770-load.png


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2013)

temp looks fine and 100 % fan speed won't create any issue .. even I'm running ine at 100 % fan speed ( made a fan speed profile with different temp and speed level ).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

And what about running cpu fan at 100%? I dont care about the noise.

And what about running cpu fan at 100%? I dont care about the noise.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

The issue is back and this time more frequently..
When I play skyrim, sometimes the screen freezes with all graphics scrambled for 1-2 secs but it automatically fixes itself after 5 secs and the game resumes 
Has my GPU gone bad ?? should  I RMA it ?? it has only been a week since i bought it 
Could it be due to my PSU ?


----------



## hitesh (May 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> The issue is back and this time more frequently..
> When I play skyrim, sometimes the screen freezes with all graphics scrambled for 1-2 secs but it automatically fixes itself after 5 secs and the game resumes
> Has my GPU gone bad ?? should  I RMA it ?? it has only been a week since i bought it
> Could it be due to my PSU ?



Have you tested your gpu on a different system ? This will confirm whether the card is faulty or not


----------



## TechnoHolic (May 16, 2013)

Did you see any blue dots or squares in monitor that time?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2013)

yep.. the screen is full of green squares for a brief moment, after which it automatically fixes itself..
Although it happens rarely, its very annoying considering its a brand new card..
So what should I do ?? RMA it ?
PS: Guess who handles ASUS RMA


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

don't worry .. just give it to Digicare and do ceck ram modules suing memtest86+ app and remount the cpu.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 16, 2013)

*Hello,

Your PSU is Corsair VS450 Description on corsair site about the PSU "The Corsair VS450 is a great choice if you’re building a home or office system with lower power demands, but you still demand the compatibility and reliability that Corsair is known for" Not Meant to driver power hungry gaming cards* 

*Minimum power requirement for HD 7770 IS 500W (or greater) power supply with one 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connector recommended at AMD Site*
*www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7770/pages/radeon-7770.aspx#3

*Certified power supplies are recommended by AMD*
"*support.amd.com/us/certified/power-supplies/Pages/listing.aspx


* Recommended PSU on amd site Corsair Gaming Series GS500 power supply*

*Please also refer to the below link Resolved HD 7770 high Temp. & odd behavior issue *
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/396332-33-asus-7770-ddr5-direct-overclocked


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2013)

lol, look at the cpu Op has .. with that cpu Op can even use a HD7950 like card with his current setu .. so the PSU is in no way holding him if it's functioning properly  

*i.neoseeker.com/a/Sapphire_HD_7950_Flex/Power.png

and this is with the following things :



> Hardware Configuration:
> CPU: Intel 2600K @ 4.4Ghz
> Motherboard: GA-Z68XP-UD3
> Memory: 8GB Mushkin Redline DDR3-2133
> ...


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> lol, look at the cpu Op has .. with that cpu Op can even use a HD7950 like card with his current setu .. so the PSU is in no way holding him if it's functioning properly
> 
> *i.neoseeker.com/a/Sapphire_HD_7950_Flex/Power.png
> 
> and this is with the following things :



The above config. is running on a Corsair VS450


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2013)

Guys, the issue isnt happening anymore.. If it gets frequent, ill RMA it 
For now, ill just wait and see


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> The above config. is running on a Corsair VS450



no, all of the benchmark sites have some of the best PSUs but that does not mean OP can't run his core i3+HD7770 on VS450.


----------



## Jripper (May 19, 2013)

VS 450 is more than enough to power an i3 with a 7770 -_-


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

Guys Ive finally fixed my problem.. It was a driver conflict in windows 7 registry..
"Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" error in Windows 7 or Windows Vista
after following the above article and running a CCleaner, I encountered no more crashes


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

Congratulations. Game all might


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

Thanks, im so relieved I wont have to RMA it *phew*


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 25, 2013)

That's a lot better than going through painful process of RMA  Hope you enjoy it. btw where do you live in BBSR ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

near Unit 9, in IDC colony

UPDATE:
Guys the problem is back..
After i did what the article said, it delayed the GPU timeout detection..
I experienced NO artefacts or freezes  while playing skyrim etc but right after i restarted my PC..it started freezing and restarting ON the desktop..After two or three times, my pc shut down by itself..
now the computer wont start with the GPU in..
When i start, the fans spin up.. even the GPU light also turns on but there  is no display on the screen
I think my GPU is dead now ... running on integrated graphics again 
Ill be taking it for RMA on monday :


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

yep, looks like  gpu issue but if possible do check the PSU as well or check the gpu with a spare PSU or get one from some friend.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2013)

Yeah  I tested it on a GS600, still the same.. 
Looks like the GPU is dead now ..
Hope my RMA goes well


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

oooh dear...

Asus RMA. :\

best of luck. 

from a fellow 7770-er


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2013)

Today, I gave the card for RMA.. First I went to Rashi but to my surprise, they dont deal with ASUS GPU RMA Anymore.. Then I went to Digicomp, they told me that if the GPU is purchased within 30 days by THE DEALER, then it will be replaced right there without any further notice.. They called up the place from which I bought (Gadget's world) and after some confusing arguments with the Gadget's world receptionist, they then told me to go up again to Gadget's world to bring the DEALER's BILL.. I was like WTF is going and started to lose my patience..
When I went up to Gadget's world, the guy there finally sorted things out, Really Appreciate the guy over at Gadget's world.. He said "Ye sab kuch in service center walon ka kaam dhaam nahi hey, customer ko hamesha haraas karte hein" and "ye sabhi Rashi ki bajay se huwa hei.. Pehle woh ASUS ka service provide karte the lekin jyada complaints aye toh woh unhe service band karna pada.. Abhi ye digicomp waleh to completely naye hein. Inhe kuch bhi nahi ata".. He called up the main asus branch, and confirmed that ill get a replacement, he'll handle my warranty by sending it directly to ASUS .. Told me to come up in 4 days and pick it up..

OOoof thank god..Faith in Humanity restored


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

wonderful news.. congrats


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

now that's something interesting but generally speaking if the shop have enough stock then they should have replaced it right on there but there's lots of difference between what one should do and what one actually does .. anyway, Digicare guys can be very clumsy and slow sometime - seen this happening before when I rmaed asus mobo .. had to call up some favors to speed up things.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn service center people told me that they need the original box and it's contents.. They said now it's been delayed for 5 more DAYS .. OMFG, this is gonna be the longest week of my life..


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

did you have  a direct talk with the SC guys or the seller [Gadget's world] of your gfx card told you this ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

^Sry did not see your comment, 
I got my replacement today.. Its a brand new one.. I hope I wont have to go through with this again..
PS: Guys Should I manually set the fan speed to 100% ? or should i leave it at default .. My load temp is around 65C under default condition


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2013)

65 C at load isn't bad. What you can do is let the fan stay at "auto" and switch it manually to 100% anly when you start a game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

^I think it's already at auto but ive never had seen it spin at 100% on it's own


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2013)

You can try setting it at 100% and run the same software for load and watch the temperatures.

You can try setting it at 100% and run the same software for load and watch the temperatures.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah, i did that.. there was noticeable improvemnt..
I think ill set my programs individually within catalyst control center to set fan speed to 100% everytime those are launched


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Edit your siggy


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

oh yeah .. Thanks for reminding


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

what did you change??

siggy seems same as before..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

I had written it was on RMA (the card)..
now that it's not, i changed it back to normal


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yeah, i did that.. there was noticeable improvemnt..
> I think ill set my programs individually within catalyst control center to set fan speed to 100% everytime those are launched



congrats mate ... time to game on


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

aah i see.. 

good luck and happy gaming 

btw, you should play Sleeping Dogs {AMD centric title} if you already havent..

i played for ~1hr last night, and the GPU remained a cool 50-54C.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2013)

nice, will play for sure..
tg and anirbandd
thanks..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

you're welcome


----------

